# Brand New 2010 280Rs



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I sold my 23KRS in Aug. 
Bought a new 2010 Outback 280RS.
We love it.
Just got to sleep in it one night on the way home.

Live 1000 miles away from the dealer in Fargo North Dakota. Of course there are dealers closer to home.
But the price was way better than I could find any where else in Canada or Western US.

If you are in the market to buy a new trailer I would recomded http://www.outletrecreation.com/
Talk to Mike Larson, tell him you saw this on outbackers.com and that i (Gary) recomended him.
If you have never bought anything online, don't be worried. This transaction was as smooth as butter.

This is the second trailer I bought online.

Now I can hardly wait till winter is over and go camping.

If you have a 28ORS email me what your comments are on how you like or dislike.
I see that I am going to have to make modifications to the ramp to get my Harley inside.
This trailer sits a lot higher than the 23KRS I had. The bike bottomed out sometimes going up the ramp into it.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

The 280RS is a great TT. Your going to love it.







Got any Pictures??


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have ordered a 280 RS and am waiting for it to get to dealership. My question is how different does it pull than the 23 KRS. I have the 23 Krs now and you know how well it pulls.

One thing that I have done with my 23 krs is place the TT ramp side in a shallow ditch or look for a incline at the campsite before parking camper to load and unload my Road King Classic.

If you dont mind telling what did you get for your 23 rs?

Waiting not so patiently,

Mark


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats on your new Outback and many happy times in the future!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark & Bonnie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have ordered a 280 RS and am waiting for it to get to dealership. My question is how different does it pull than the 23 KRS. I have the 23 Krs now and you know how well it pulls.
> 
> ...


The 280RS is way higher than the 23KRS.
I have allready come to the conclusion that i will have to add an extention.
There is no way you could get a bike inside without the bike bottoming out.
When it comes right down to it, i don't think you can get a bike in there.
Gary


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

Gary,

Thanks for your response. How about the pulling of it. I too have a Chevy 2500 Duramax.

Mark


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark & Bonnie said:


> Gary,
> 
> Thanks for your response. How about the pulling of it. I too have a Chevy 2500 Duramax.
> 
> Mark


It pulls no different than the 23KRS.
They only issue I see is the height. Never be able to drive a bike into the cargo area with out bottoming out.
I will need to make some mods.
Gary


----------

